# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  كلام الحافظ ابن رجب في حكم طلاق الحائض مهم جدا؟؟؟

## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

كلام الحافظ ابن رجب في حكم طلاق الحائض
فائد ة لطلبة العلم الذين يتسرعون في الافتاء في قضايا الطلاق 
قال ابن رجب رحمه الله
عتد شرحه لحديث
أم المؤمنين أم عبدالله عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من أحدث في أمرنا هذا ما ليس منه فهو رد رواه البخاري ومسلم 
وفي رواية لمسلم من عمل عملًا ليس عليه أمرنا فهو رد‏.‏  

ومنها الطلاق المنهي عنه كالطلاق في زمن الحيض فإنه قد قيل إنه قد نهي عنه لحق الزوج حيث كان يخشى عليه أن يعقبه فيه الندم ومن نهي عن شيء رفقا به فلم ينته عنه بل فعله وتجشم مشقته فإنه لا يحكم ببطلان ما أتى به كمن صام في المرض أو السفر أو واصل في الصيام أو أخرج ماله وجلس يتكفف الناس أو صلى قائمًا مع تضرره بالقيام للمرض أو اغتسل وهو يخشى على نفسه الضرر والتلف ولم يتيمم أو صام الدهر ولم يفطر أو قام الليل ولم ينم، 
وكذلك إذا جمع الطلاق الثلاث على القول بتحريمه وقيل إنما نهي عن طلاق الحائض لحق المرأة لما فيه من الإضرار بها بتطويل العدة ولو رضيت بذلك بأن سألته الطلاق بعوض في الحيض فهل يزول بذلك تحريمه فيه قولان مشهوران للعلماء
 والمشهور من مذهبنا ومذهب الشافعي أنه يزول التحريم بذلك 
فإن قيل إن التحريم فيه لحق الزوج خاصة فإذا قدم عليه فقد أسقط حقه فقط وإن علل بأنه لحق المرأة لم يمنع نفوذه ووقوعه أيضًا فإن رضا المرأة بالطلاق غير معتبر لوقوعه عند جميع المسلمين لم يخالف فيه سوى شرذمة يسيرة من الروافض ونحوهم كما أن رضا الرقيق بالعتق غير معتبر ولو تضرر به ولكن إذا تضررت المرأة بذلك، وكان قد بقي شيء من طلاقها أمر الزوج بارتجاعها كما أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابن عمر بارتجاع زوجته تلافيا منه لضررها وتلافيا منه لما وقع منه من الطلاق المحرم حتى لا تصير بينونتها منه ناشئة عن طلاق محرم وليتمكن من طلاقها على وجه مباح فتحصل إبانتها على هذا الوجه 
وقد روي عن أبي الزبير عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ردها عليه ولم يرها شيئًا 
وهذا مما تفرد به أبو الزبير عن أصحاب ابن عمر كلهم مثل ابنه سالم ومولاه نافع وأنس وابن سيرين وطاوس ويونس بن جبير وعبد الله بن دينار وسعيد بن جبير وميمون بن مهران وغيرهم 

وقد أنكر أئمة العلماء هذه اللفظة على أبي الزبير من المحدثين والفقهاء وقالوا إنه تفرد بما خالف الثقات فلا يقبل تفرده فإن في رواية الجماعة عن ابن عمر ما يدل على أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حسب عليه الطلقة من وجوه كثيرة، وكان ابن عمر يقول لمن سأله عن طلاق المرأة في الحيض إن كنت طلقت واحدة أو اثنتين فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرني بذلك يعني بارتجاع المرأة وإن كنت طلقتها ثلاثًا فقد عصيت ربك وبانت منك امرأتك وفي رواية أبي الزبير زيادة أخرى لم يتابع عليها وهو قوله ثم تلا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏{‏يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاء فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ لِعِدَّتِهِنَّ وَأَحْصُوا الْعِدَّةَ‏}‏ الطلاق‏.‏  
ولم يذكر ذلك أحد من الرواة عن ابن عمر وإنما روى عبدالله بن دينار عن ابن عمر أنه كان يتلو هذه الآية عند روايته للحديث وهذا هو الصحيح‏.‏  
وقد كان طوائف من الناس يعتقدون أن طلاق ابن عمر كان ثلاثًا وأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إنما ردها عليه لأنه لم يوقع الطلاق في الحيض وقد روي ذلك عن أبي الزبير أيضًا من رواية معاوية بن عمار الدهني عنه فلعل أبا الزبير اعتقد هذا حقا فروى تلك اللفظة بالمعنى الذي فهمه وروى ابن لهيعة هذا الحديث عن أبي الزبير فقال عن جابر أن ابن عمر طلق امرأته وهي حائض فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليراجعها فإنها امرأته
 وأخطأ في ذكر جابر في هذا الإسناد وتفرد بقوله فإنها امرأته ولا يدل على عدم وقوع الطلاق إلا على تقدير أن يكون ثلاثًا فقد اختلف في هذا الحديث على أبي الزبير وأصحاب ابن عمر الثقات الحفاظ العارفون به الملازمون له لم يختلف عليهم فيه فروى أيوب عن ابن سيرين قال مكثت عشرين سنة يحدثني من لا أتهمهم أن ابن عمر طلق امرأته ثلاثًا وهي حائض فأمره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يراجعها فجعلت لا أتهمهم ولا أعرف الحديث حتى لقيت أبا غلاب يونس بن جبير، وكان ذا ثبت فحدثني أنه سأل ابن عمر فحدثه أنه طلقها واحدة خرجه مسلم وفي رواية قال له ابن سيرين فجعلت لا أعرف للحديث وجها ولا أفهمه وهذا يدل على أنه كان قد شاع بين الثقات من غير أهل الفقه والعلم أن طلاق ابن عمر كان ثلاثًا ولعل أبا الزبير من هذا القبيل ولذلك كان نافع يسئل كثيرًا عن طلاق ابن عمر هل كان ثلاثًا أو واحدة ولما قدم نافع مكة أرسلوا إليه من مجلس عطاء يسئلونه عن ذلك لهذه الشبهة واستنكار ابن سيرين لرواية الثلاث يدل على أنه لم يعرف قائلا معتبرا يقول إن الطلاق المحرم غير واقع وأن هذا القول لا وجه له قال الإمام أحمد في رواية أبي الحارث وسئل عمن قال لا يقع الطلاق المحرم لأنه يخالف ما أمر به فقال هذا قول سوء رديء ثم ذكر قصة ابن عمر وأنه احتسب بطلاقه في الحيض

وقال أبو عبيدة الوقوع هو الذي عليه العلماء مجمعون في جميع الأمصار حجازهم وتهامهم ويمنهم وشأمهم وعراقهم ومصرهم وحكى ابن المنذر ذلك عن كل من يحفظ قوله من أهل العلم إلا ناسا من أهل البدع لا يعتد بهم وأما ما حكاه ابن حزم عن ابن عمر أنه لا يقع الطلاق في الحيض مستندا إلى ما رواه من طريق محمد بن عبد السلام الخشني الأندلسي حدثنا محمد بن بشار حدثنا عبد الوهاب الثقفي عن عبيد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن ابن عمر في الرجل يطلق امرأته وهي حائض قال لا تعتد بها وبإسناده عن خلاس نحوه فإن هذا الأثر قد سقط عن آخر لفظه وهي قال لا يعتد بتلك الحيضة كذلك رواه أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة في كتابه عن عبد الوهاب الثقفي وكذا رواه يحيى بن معين عن عبد الوهاب أيضًا قال هو غريب لا يحدث به إلا عبد الوهاب ومراد ابن عمر أن الحيضة التي تطلق فيها المرأة لا تعتد بها المرأة قرأ وهذا هو مراد خلاس وغيره وقد روي ذلك أيضًا عن جماعة من السلف منهم زيد بن ثابت وسعيد بن المسيب فوهم جماعة من المفسرين وغيرهم كما وهم ابن حزم فحكوا عن بعض من سمينا أن الطلاق في الحيض لا يقع وهذا سبب وهمهم والله اعلم

----------


## عبد المحسن بن عبد الرحمن

> فائد ة لطلبة العلم الذين يتسرعون في الافتاء في قضايا الطلاق


بارك الله فيك ونفع بك 
كل ما ذكرت في الموضوع ونقلته عن الإمام الحافظ ابن رجب لا جديد فيه ، بل قال غيره كلاما أبلغ مما نقلت ، فالذي نقلته لم يكن خافيا على شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ولا على غيره ممن رأى هذا الرأي إلى يومنا هذا كشيخنا الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله ، فهل تظن أن من سميتهم لك طلبة علم يتسرعون في الإفتاء ، إنهم أعلم من في زمانهم ، وكل من عاصرهم من أهل السنة شهد لهم بأرفع مراتب العلم وأعلاها .
الإجماع الذي نقلته معروف في المسألة ، وكان الناس يشغبون على شيخ الإسلام أنه وافق الرافضة في هذه المسألة ، وقصة ابن عمر معروفة وما ذكرته حولها معلوم ، والروايات في هذه القصة كثيرة ، ولعلك تراجع ما كتبه شيخ الإسلام في هذا الموضوع .
والمسألة كبيرة عريضة ، لا أريد أن أدخل في تفاصيلها ، لأن الجدل حولها يطول ، لكن أحيلك على مليء ألا وهو الكتب ففيها الغنية والسداد .
وللفائدة فإن شيخنا ابن باز رحمه الله يفتي في هذه المسألة أكثر من خمسين سنة ، وعلى هذا فإني أظنك أنت المتسرع وليس هم ، وإني لا أقول هذا لأنك ترى هذا الرأي في المسألة ، لا والله بل الرأي الذي تذكر هو رأي الجمهور ، ولك أن تأخذ به ، وليس لأحد أن يصادر رأيك ، إلا أن الذي أثارني قولك طلبة علم يتسرعون ، وقد تسرعت فيه ، كما أنه لا يليق بطالب علم مثلك ينشد الحق ويطلبه ، وأنت إذا خالفك غيرك في مسألة من المسائل فلا تسفهه أو تنتقصه ، وما يدريك فلعله أصاب الحق وأصبت الباطل ، وإني أدعوك إلى الرفق بارك الله فيك ، والذين يسفهون الآخر وينتقصونه إنما أوتوا من قبل جهلهم وضعف عقولهم بأصول العلم وطرائقه ، أسأل الله أن يوفقنا وإياك للصواب ، كما أسأله أن يزيدك من العلم والفضل .

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

اخي الكريم تقول 
(((وللفائدة فإن شيخنا ابن باز رحمه الله يفتي في هذه المسألة أكثر من خمسين سنة ، وعلى هذا فإني أظنك أنت المتسرع وليس هم ، وإني لا أقول هذا لأنك ترى هذا الرأي في المسألة ، لا والله بل الرأي الذي تذكر هو رأي الجمهور ، ولك أن تأخذ به ، وليس لأحد أن يصادر رأيك ، إلا أن الذي أثارني قولك طلبة علم يتسرعون ، وقد تسرعت فيه )))،
اقول لك مالذي جاء بذكر شيخناالعلامة ابن باز رحمه الله وهل ذكرته في مقالي اوذكرت احدا من كبارعلمائنا اعتقد ياخي انك انت المتسرع اوغير المتامل لمانقلته اولعنوان المقال فهو موجه الى طلبة العلم المتسرعين امثالك في الحكم على الاخربدون تامل لمايقراون  وليس للعلماءفهذه المسالة حيرت العلماء فبلك فالامام الصنعاني كماذكرعن نفسه الف رسالتين احداهافي عدم وقوع طلاق الحائض والاخرى في وقوعه 
وتقول 
(( وأنت إذا خالفك غيرك في مسألة من المسائل فلا تسفهه أو تنتقصه ))
اقول لك ولاي قارى من الاعضاء الكرام 
 هات من مقالي مايدل على ماذكرت 
أسأل الله أن يوفقنا وإياك للصواب ، كما أسأله أن يغفرلي ولك.

----------


## عبد المحسن بن عبد الرحمن

يا أبا محمد
بارك الله فيك
أنا فهمت من كلامك ، أنك ترى أن من يفتي في مسألة طلاق الحائض ، بأنه من الذين يتسرعون في الإفتاء ، فبينت ، أن هذا الرأي قال به علماء أجلاء ، ومن أمثلة ذلك شيخ الإسلام وشيخنا ابن باز ، ومن أخذ برأيهم لا يعد متسرعا ، وهم حينما أخذوا بهذا الرأي في أيام طلبهم لا يعدون من المتسرعين في الفتوى ، وبما أنك بينت الآن أنك لا تقصد بأن من يفتي في مسألة طلاق الحائض ممن يتسرعون بالفتوى ، فأنا أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه ، ولو صغت فاتحة الموضوع بأسلوب آخر يبين مرادك لكان أولى .
ألا ترى أن القول بأن فلانا من المتسرعين في الفتوى يعد نقيصة ؟ أليس التسرع نقصا ؟ .



> فهو موجه الى طلبة العلم المتسرعين امثالك


اللهم اغفر لأخي

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 أسأل الله أن يوفقنا وإياك للصواب ، كما أسأله أن يغفرلي ولك.وهوالغفور الرحيم

----------


## آل عامر

ما شاء الله ...
ما أجمل هذا الصنيع والأدب الرفيع ، كاد الشيطان أن يدخل بينكما وما علم الرجيم أنكما أكبر 
من ذلك ...
جمع الله قلبيكماعلى طاعته ونصربكما سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم
وغفر لنا جميعا 
وللفائدة
ممن يقول بعدم وقوع الطلاق ويفتي به الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


اخي الكريم ال عامرثبت الله قلبك  وقلوبنا على طاعته
 ونصر بنا وبك سنة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم
وغفر لنا جميعا واعاذنا واياك من شر ابليس وجنوده آمين
تقول ممن يقول بعدم وقوع الطلاق ويفتي به الشيخ العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله 
اقول انااعلم ذلك فقد كنت مع بعض الزملاء  في مركز الدعوة ممن يرسل استفتاءت الناس اليه والى شيخنا العلامة ابن باز رحمه الله ا

----------


## الأنصاري المديني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أحبتنا الأكارم 
أقول ،وعذرا للدخول بينكم :
كم هو الجمال الذي يلفنا ويجمعنا ان تحاورنا بلطف ما بين الأسطر والكلمات،ثم لم لا نتأمل في ذلك قليلا قبيل الارسال.حفظت عن واحد من كبار شيوخ العصر أنه كان يدعو الله تعالى لكل من يريد نصحه ،ويبقى على ذلك لفترة،بين تعديل نصوصه وما كتب وبين الاستغفار له ولصاحبه ،ومن هذا الباب لعله تفوق على الأقران رعاه الله .
ثم لا تنسوا كلمة سواء
وقولوا للناس حسنا
جزاكم الله خيرا
وكلكم أحبتنا ومنكم ننتفع وبعزيز خطاكم نشيد
شدوا على الحق والجادة 
سلمكم الله

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

قال العلامة الالباني رحمه الله ردا على الامام ابن الفيم رحمه الله:
وأما قوله في حديث ابن وهب عن ابن أبى ذئب في آخره : ) وهي واحدة ( فلعمر الله لو كانت هذه اللفظة من كلام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما قدمنا عليها شيئا ولصرنا إليها بأول وهلة ولكن لا ندري أقالها ابن إوهب من عنده أم ابن أبي ذئب أو نافع فلا يجوز أن يضاف إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لا يتيقن أنه من كلامه ويشهد به عليه ونرتب عليه الأحكام ويقال : هذا من عند الله بالوهم والإحتمال ) .
قلت : وفي هذا الكلام صواب وخطأ . أما الصواب هو اعترافه بكون هذه اللفظة نص في المسألة يحب التسليم  

بها والمصير إليها لو صحت . وأما الخطأ فهو تشككه في صحتها ورده لها بدعوى أنه لا يدري أقالها ابن وهب من عنده . . . وهذا شئ عجيب من مثله لأن من المتفق عليه بين العلماء أن الأصل قبول رواية الثقة كما رواها وأنه لا يجوز ردها بالإحتمالات والتشكيك وأن طريق المعرفة هو التصديق بخبر الثقة ألا ترى أنه يمكن للمخالف لابن القيم أن يرد حديثه ( فردها علي ولم يرها شيئا ) بمثل الشك الذي أورده هو على حديث ابن وهب بالطعن في أبي الزبير ونحو ذلك من الشكوك وقد فعل ذلك بعض المتقدمين كما تقدمت الإشارة إلى ذلك وكل ذلك مخالف للنهج العلمي المجرد عن الإنتصار لشئ سوى الحق .
 على ان ابن وهب لم يتفرد باخراج الحديث بل تابعه الطيالسي كما تقدم فقال : حدثنا ابن أبي ذئب عن نافع عن ابن عمر : ( أنه طلق امرأته وهي حائض فأتى عمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر ذلك له فجعله واحدة ) .
 وتابعه أيضا يزيد بن هارون نا ابن أبي ذئب به . أخرجه الدارقطني من طريق محمد بن أمشكاب نا يزيد بن هارون . ومحمد بن أشكاب لم أعرفه الآن وبقية الرجال ثقات . ثم عرفته فهو محمد بن الحسن بن إبراهيم أبو جعفر بن اشكاب البغدادي الحافظ من شيوخ البخاري ثقة . 
وتابع ابن أبي ذئب ابن جريج عن نافع عن ابن عمر : ( أن رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ قال : هي واحدة ) . أخرجه الدارقطني أيضا عن عياش بن محمد نا أبو عاصم عن ابن جريج . قلت : ورجاله ثقات كلهم وعياش بن محمد هو ابن عيسى الجوهري ترجمه الخطيب وقال ( 12 / 279 ) : ( وكان ثقة ) فهو إسناد صحيح إن كان  
ابن جريج سمعه من نافع . وتابع نافعا الشعبى بلفظ أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ( ثم يحتسب بالتطليقة التي طلق أول مرة لا وهو صحيح السند كما تقدم . وكل هذه الروايات مما لم يقف عليها ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى وظني أنه لو وقف عليها لتبدد الشك الذي أبداه في رواية ابن وهب ولصار إلى القول بما دل عليه الحديث من الإعتداد بطلاق الحائض . والله تعالى هو الموفق والهادي إلى سبيل الرشاد . (

----------


## أبوإبراهيم المحيميد

هذه من المسائل المجمع عليها وشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه على جلالة قدره إلا أنه أخطأ في هذه المسألة ، وهو بشر معرض للخطأ وله أجر على اجتهاده، وهذه المسألة حكى الإجماع عليها أئمة كثيرون منهم ابن المنذر وابن عبدالبر وغيرهم كثير. والحديث صريح في وقوعه .
ومشكلتنا نتشبذ بالخلف لا بأقوال السلف.
يا إخوان إذا أجمع السلف فلا كلام بعدهم حتى لو من خالف من العلماء فالذين ذكرتموهم فضلاء لكنهم بشر.
قال أبو عبيدة الوقوع هو الذي عليه العلماء مجمعون في جميع الأمصار حجازهم وتهامهم ويمنهم وشأمهم وعراقهم ومصرهم وحكى ابن المنذر ذلك عن كل من يحفظ قوله من أهل العلم إلا ناسا من أهل البدع لا يعتد بهم.
أبعد هذا الإجماع كلام لا أحد يأتي ويقول هؤلاء الذين نقلوا الإجماع متساهلون سأقول له هل أنت أفهم منهم وحتى العلماء الذين بعدهم أم تلاميذ السلف بكلام السلف.؟.

----------


## عبد الله عبد الرحمن رمزي

للفائدة ومما له علاقة بموضوعنا 
قال العلامة ابن عثيمين رحمه الله في شرح الاربعين النووية:
المثال الثالث: لو طلق رجل امرأته وهي حائض فهل يقع الطلاق أو لا يقع؟.
والجواب فيه خلاف بين العلماء،ولما ذُكِر للإمام أحمد رحمه الله القول بأنه لا يقع الطلاق في الحيض قال: هذا قول سوء.
وهذا قول الإمام أحمد -رحمه الله- وناهيك به علماً في الحديث والفقه، وقد أنكر هذا القول .
وكذلك ينكرون القول بعدم وقع الطلاق في الحيض، ويرون أن الطلاق في الحيض يقع ويحسب طلقة.
لكن هناك من يقول: إنه لا يقع كشيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية -رحمه الله- والمسألة خلافية، لكني ذكرتها حتى لا تتهاونوا في إفتاء الناس بعدم وقوع الطلاق في الحيض، بل الزموهم به لأنهم التزموه،كما ألزم عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه الناس بالطلاق الثلاث لما التزموه، مع أن طلاق ثلاث في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعهد أبي بكر وسنتين من خلافة عمر الثلاث واحدة، لكن لما تجرأ الناس على المحرم ألزمهم به رضي الله عنه وقال: لا يمكن أن ترجع إلى زوجتك، فأنت الذي ألزمت نفسك.
قلت هذا لأن الناس الآن تلاعبوا، حيث يأتيك رجل عامي ويقول:إنه طلق زوجته في الحيض من عشر سنين، فتقول له: فإنه قد وقع، فيقول لك: إنه طلاق في الحيض فيكون بدعياً،يقول هذا وهو عامي لايعرف الكوع من الكرسوع لكن لأن له هوى.
فهل يمكن أن نفتي مثل هذا ونقول له:طلاقك لم يقع؟!
الجواب: لا يمكن،لأنه أمامنا مسؤولية يوم القيامة،بل نقول: ألزمت نفسك فلزمك،أرأيت لو أنه حين انتهت عدتها من تلك الطلقة وتزوجها رجل آخر فهل تأتي إليه وتقول:المرأة امرأتي؟!!.
الجواب: لا يقول هذا،فإذا كان هو الذي ألزم نفسه بذلك فكيف نفتح له المجال.
على كل حال؛الطلاق في الحيض أكثر العلماء يقولون إنه يقع،والذين يقولون ليس بواقع قال الإمام أحمد عن قولهم:إنه قول سوء، يعني: لا ينبغي أن يؤخذ به.

----------


## محرز الباجي

أي إجماع هذا  الذي تدعيه وقد خالفه طاووس وعكرمة وخلاس إبن عمرو ومحمد إبن إسحاق وإبن حزم وطائفة من أصحاب أبي حنيفة ومالك وأحمد وكذلك قول إبن الحكم  والشعبي ونسب للفقهاء السبعة وهو قول إبن تيمية وإبن القيم والشوكاني والقنوجي البخاري وعبد الرزاق عفيفي وأحمد شاكر والعثيمين وإبن باز وفئام من الناس لا يحصيهم إلا الله وبعد هذا كله نستسهل حكاية الإجماع ونبدع من خالفه أفبعد هؤلاء الأقوام وثبوت معارضتهم يستقيم هذا الإجماع

----------


## اسماعيل حمدتو

> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك 
> كل ما ذكرت في الموضوع ونقلته عن الإمام الحافظ ابن رجب لا جديد فيه ، بل قال غيره كلاما أبلغ مما نقلت ، فالذي نقلته لم يكن خافيا على شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ولا على غيره ممن رأى هذا الرأي إلى يومنا هذا كشيخنا الإمام ابن باز رحمه الله ، فهل تظن أن من سميتهم لك طلبة علم يتسرعون في الإفتاء ، إنهم أعلم من في زمانهم ، وكل من عاصرهم من أهل السنة شهد لهم بأرفع مراتب العلم وأعلاها .
> الإجماع الذي نقلته معروف في المسألة ، وكان الناس يشغبون على شيخ الإسلام أنه وافق الرافضة في هذه المسألة ، وقصة ابن عمر معروفة وما ذكرته حولها معلوم ، والروايات في هذه القصة كثيرة ، ولعلك تراجع ما كتبه شيخ الإسلام في هذا الموضوع .
> والمسألة كبيرة عريضة ، لا أريد أن أدخل في تفاصيلها ، لأن الجدل حولها يطول ، لكن أحيلك على مليء ألا وهو الكتب ففيها الغنية والسداد .
> وللفائدة فإن شيخنا ابن باز رحمه الله يفتي في هذه المسألة أكثر من خمسين سنة ، وعلى هذا فإني أظنك أنت المتسرع وليس هم ، وإني لا أقول هذا لأنك ترى هذا الرأي في المسألة ، لا والله بل الرأي الذي تذكر هو رأي الجمهور ، ولك أن تأخذ به ، وليس لأحد أن يصادر رأيك ، إلا أن الذي أثارني قولك طلبة علم يتسرعون ، وقد تسرعت فيه ، كما أنه لا يليق بطالب علم مثلك ينشد الحق ويطلبه ، وأنت إذا خالفك غيرك في مسألة من المسائل فلا تسفهه أو تنتقصه ، وما يدريك فلعله أصاب الحق وأصبت الباطل ، وإني أدعوك إلى الرفق بارك الله فيك ، والذين يسفهون الآخر وينتقصونه إنما أوتوا من قبل جهلهم وضعف عقولهم بأصول العلم وطرائقه ، أسأل الله أن يوفقنا وإياك للصواب ، كما أسأله أن يزيدك من العلم والفضل .


جزاك الله كل خير

----------

